# Nastiest of 2014



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Was looking through our 2014 pics so far and found this peach of a job that we started exterior season with. Replaced 20 some boards and went through 3 1/2 boxes of caulking. 3 guys, 11 days. 

Zinsser 123
950A 
SW Superpaint 
Armorplex


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice job! I'm digging the haint blue porch ceiling, how very Charleston of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Makes me wanna puke just looking at it.

I spent over a decade banging my head against projects like that just making sure we had plenty of work. For me, it was a very expensive education. Hope you've learned faster than I did how to profit from such work.:notworthy:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

What can I say, I'm just so cultured and stuff


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What a transformation! I've done my share of big uglies like that. It's a lot of work, but it can be rewarding to make that big of a difference in the look of a structure.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Makes me wanna puke just looking at it. I spent over a decade banging my head against projects like that just making sure we had plenty of work. For me, it was a very expensive education. Hope you've learned faster than I did how to profit from such work.:notworthy:


Houses like these are how I started out. now we are VERY selective on the ones we take. In a weird kind of way I enjoy these rehab jobs ever so often. For me, it's extremely rewarding to save these old houses. Preservation is what I enjoy most about our profession.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FANTASTIC Pygmalion job :thumbup:

congrats

(being so cultured, you won't have to look THAT up in your Funk and Wagnalls)


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> Houses like these are how I started out. now we are VERY selective on the ones we take. In a weird kind of way I enjoy these rehab jobs ever so often. For me, it's extremely rewarding to save these old houses. Preservation is what I enjoy most about our profession.


I love preseration work as well!
As long as I can block out all the pigs we did early on for pennies on the dollar.
I'm a bit smarter now and find myself doing literally 1/20th of the prep hogs we used to do and profits are up!:yes: I just could't figure out a way to make the majority of those jobs profitable.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish I could've been apart of that project. I love that stuff

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

great work. Hoe did you remove all the old flaking paint ? With a paint shaver I presume ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking job


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Brian C said:


> great work. Hoe did you remove all the old flaking paint ? With a paint shaver I presume ?


Thanks Brian. Always interested in looking into a shaver but I've never used one. Hand scrapers, 6" disc sander followed by a RO sander. Kind of an obsolete way to do it I suppose but it works.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks great, did you caulk up all the siding( underneath)?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Thanks Brian. Always interested in looking into a shaver but I've never used one. Hand scrapers, 6" disc sander followed by a RO sander. Kind of an obsolete way to do it I suppose but it works.


Once you use the paint shaver you will be asking yourself why didn't you get it sooner for these types of jobs.

The house looks great. It's satisfying to look at the before and after pictures.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Looks great, did you caulk up all the siding( underneath)?


We were able to tightly reattach many siding boards with our nailer. All the boards that wouldn't sink were caulked.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice transformation...


----------

